# RESCUE: Mini-Lop Needs Immediate Home - Santa Cruz, CA



## Luluznewz (Apr 4, 2010)

So I'm stupid enough to go on craigslist. I was looking for a large dog crate. Anyway, I cam across THIS ad:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bar/1673991267.html

I'm really really torn. I emailed for more information and this is the response I got. 

hes 10 months old
hes friendly
not neutered
how much do you wanna giv for him

I can't realistically have another rabbit, but I dont want this guy to get eaten. Does anyone who lives around here want to help him?


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 4, 2010)

I am hoping that this ad is just meant to scare people, like when people on CL threaten to take their dogs to the pound if nobody takes them.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 4, 2010)

I bet there's a line-up of people offering to take him and this idiot is going to go for the highest offer. 

I also think because they call him 'Benny', they say he's friendly and they say 'please', they don't mean it. They're just trying to get a response.

This ad is also in the area with the most bunny rescues on the planet, I'd think they're getting flooded with outraged emails and the Humane Society's phone is ringing off the hook. I think the only reason the ad is still up is that its in the 'Barter' section and not 'Pets.'

I'd forward it to a few area rescues and see what they have to say about it. 


sas :expressionless:


----------



## Pipp (Apr 6, 2010)

This ad is still 'live' on CL, any further word? 


sas :?


----------



## Pipp (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's the ad text (seeing as it will eventually disappear).


Benny/Rabbit (san jose south)

Date: 2010-04-02, 5:07PM PDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

His name is Benny 

offer me something 

anything ......... please 

If no one wants it 
we are gunna cook it 

email me at [email protected] 

it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 1673991267


----------



## Luluznewz (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone...Anyone?

I got an email from the guy again asking if I would "offer him anything" so the rabbit is still homeless. I would like to think there are loads of people asking for him but the rabbits on CL around here say on there for a really long time. Even the well cared for neutered ones.

I'm sort of considering just saying I will take him, but not offer the man anything. The only hiccup for me is that he isn't neutered and I really cant have a un-littertrained rabbit running wild through my rental.

I could be willing to help out in getting him to anyone who is interested. I go up to San Francisco area a lot. If you live around there I could bring him to you.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 6, 2010)

Is the only reason you can't take him in the lack of a neuter? I think a rescue in the area will be able to help with that. 


sas :clover:


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 6, 2010)

God this is awful. Even if they are lying about cooking and eating him, they are willing to give this rabbit to _anyone_.  There are a lot of sicko animal abusers out there. He could end up as food or reptile or person, bait for fighting dogs, or just generally abused/neglected. I may be able to help and could meet you in San Fransisco. I have a few rabbit rescue connections that I know would be willing to help me find him a GOOD home if I was to take him in as a personal foster. I would get him neutered as well.

I will post in a few mins with if I can, for sure, help this guy.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 6, 2010)

Alrighty, everything has been discussed on my end and I can take Benny in as a foster. Who knows though, he may never leave if I fall in love.  So is this cool with you Jessica? If so I'm not sure how you want to go about with this. If you want to take in Benny until we can meet somewhere in San Fransisco? The weekend would be best and I could do it as soon as this weekend. It's about a 2 hour drive for me.

Let me know!


----------



## Pipp (Apr 6, 2010)

Awww, Erika, that's awesome! :flowerskiss:

I hope it works out and he gets to you safe and sound. 

Please keep us updated!


sas :clover:


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Pipp! 

Latest update: 
Jessica is contacting the owner to tell him she will take Benny. So now it's the waiting game to get a reply. Fingers crossed he still has him. Then Jessica will be taking Benny in and caring for him until we can meet, hopefully next Saturday. 

Keep Benny in your thoughts!


----------



## Luluznewz (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have an update. So Benny is still at the house. I think the family's english isn't great, so I had a hard time understanding the email. I think they have him loose in the yard! Apparently he is living under the house  They are going to catch him then tell me what the best day to come is.

I'll update again when Benny is safely in my possession. I just wanted to let everyone know what was going on.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm so glad there's an option to get this guy a home. I hope that they can catch him soon!


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 6, 2010)

Poor Benny! :tears2: 

Thanks for the update, Jessica.


----------



## Luluznewz (Apr 8, 2010)

Bad news everyone. Apparently they were keeping Benny outside and "someone opened the gate and he left". I'm pretty upset about this whole situation. I'm not sure what else I can really do. I don't know the address to tell the humane society, and even If I did I don't think they are going to go hunt down a rabbit. The family insists that hes not on the property.

I really hope nothing happened to him. It seems strange that they would basically release a rabbit. I'm sorry about causing such a fuss for nothing. Poor bunny. :nosir:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh God. Well that's too bad. I hope that he turns up in the neighborhood and someone calls it in to the Humane Society. The stupidity of some people is just amazing.

Thank you, though, for trying.


----------



## Happi Bun (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh no!  

Thanks for trying, Jessica. :hug: I will continue to keep Benny in my thoughts.


----------

